# If there is one piece of filmmusic you want to be played on your funeral, what would it be?



## ThomasNL (Apr 26, 2018)

Would it even be a sad song?


----------



## Jaap (Apr 26, 2018)

Time from Inception should do the job. It sort of reflects the progress of life, a repeating pattern which could symbolise your own being, and as the music and atmosphere progresses it could be the progressing through life with all the ongoing emotions and then ending in a sort of silence as the music does.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 26, 2018)

Jeez. Please don't play film music on my funeral.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 26, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Time from Inception should do the job.


Damn it if this isn't the most boring piece of music Zimmer has ever written.
Every time it's mentioned a sliver of my soul gets pierced with a Kirk Hunter violin sample.

Sorry Hans.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2018)

Gabriel's Oboe is used in services all the time. There are organ arrangements and plenty of others. (Morricone, "The Mission").


----------



## rottoy (Apr 26, 2018)

I think I'd choose Fatboy Slim - Weapon of Choice.
Instead of my corpse being in the coffin (already cremated), 
Christopher Walken will fly out and circle around the room.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 26, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I think I'd choose Fatboy Slim - Weapon of Choice.
> Instead of my corpse being in the coffin (already cremated),
> Christopher Walken will fly out and circle around the room.



You better get to dying then. Walken is a bit long in the tooth


----------



## CT (Apr 26, 2018)

If it has to be film music, I guess either something from The Lord of the Rings, or A.I. Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## MChangoM (Apr 26, 2018)

Descending into Los Angeles in the late 60's is an apt metaphor and epitaph for my creative soul.


----------



## tav.one (Apr 26, 2018)

A Way of Life from The Last Samurai

Then

Maestro from Holiday to lighten the vibe


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 26, 2018)

A professional trombonist friend had the Band of Brothers theme performed by colleagues at his funeral. There wasn't a person in that packed out church who didn't have tears in their eyes. Very moving especially as he was only in his early 30s when he was died.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 26, 2018)

Always Look on the Bright Side of Life.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 26, 2018)

Great Balls of Fire.....


----------



## rottoy (Apr 26, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> You better get to dying then. Walken is a bit long in the tooth


Nonsense, it's common knowledge that Christopher Walken is undead.


----------



## JJP (Apr 27, 2018)

This was used in a few films. Can I use this song?


----------



## KEM (Apr 30, 2018)

For obvious reasons.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 30, 2018)

Definitely : Baby Please Don’t Go by Stevie Wonder.
This groove, this voice, those choirs,...
Gives me goosebumps every time.

I prefer a tune that makes people cheer up and smile, not mourn. So, no boring sad adagio OST for sure...


----------



## ptram (Apr 30, 2018)

Ligeti's Lux Aeterna. So everyone will know that the Monolyth is coming.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 30, 2018)

ThomasNL said:


> Would it even be a sad song?


Witness by Maurice Jarre, this "minimal" Music is a Master piece of emotion...


----------



## muk (Apr 30, 2018)

Not film music for me. I would choose the slow movement from Schubert's String Quintet. It is, as a critic described it, 'a longing for heaven that has become music'. 




If it absolutely had to be film music I would cheat and choose Mozart's Canzonetta sull'aria, which was used beautifully in The Shawshank Redemption:


----------



## fretti (Apr 30, 2018)

Was at least used a few times in movies:


If it should be written specifically for a movie then I don't know tbh...


----------



## KEM (Apr 30, 2018)

Actually, this one would be a really good piece, death doesn’t always have to be sad, I’d rather have something triumphant to celebrate my life.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 30, 2018)

Just as the coffin sliding into the incinerator/hole in the ground...


----------



## Karma (Apr 30, 2018)

Gerbil said:


> A professional trombonist friend had the Band of Brothers theme performed by colleagues at his funeral. There wasn't a person in that packed out church who didn't have tears in their eyes. Very moving especially as he was only in his early 30s when he was died.


I can imagine this one. Been binge listening to Kamen of late and that whole score is wonderful.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 30, 2018)

Probably to sad though. I do not want to make everybody cry.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 30, 2018)

The finale of* Bernard Herrmann's Obsession*.


----------



## MarcusD (Apr 30, 2018)

Film music? Well, my partner (bless her) legally got my title changed to a Lord (as a suprise Christmas present). Even got land with it, 5ft squared! lmao. So, It would only seem fitting to play a Lords song at my funeral. The Imperial March!


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 30, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The finale of* Bernard Herrmann's Obsession*.


THAT is pretty awesome!


----------



## Spike2000 (Apr 30, 2018)

For me, it would have to to be a celebration of life. I think this would work for that.


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 4, 2018)

No film music for me, last movement Beethoven’s late quartet in A minor, Op. 132 and A Day in the Life - The Beatles.


----------



## Desire Inspires (May 5, 2018)

Probably something that I made, so I could get a gratis license.

I wouldn’t want to pay a sync fee and fill out a cue sheet so someone else could get paid.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 5, 2018)

LOL! The first thing that popped into my head was the Darth Vader theme as they bring the coffin down the aisle in a big church. I know it has a real title, but I just always think of it as the Darth Vader theme. 

I probably will just be cremated and tell my family to have a wake instead.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 6, 2018)

Garden of Dreams by The Flower Kings. At 59 min, I imagine people will just hate me and leave my funeral.


----------



## gyprock (May 6, 2018)

Particularly poignant are the lyrics at 1:00 "The past is behind you, the future's begun"


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 7, 2018)

Not technically film music, but I've heard it used briefly in at least one film ("Chaplin"), so maybe it counts: Prelude to "Lohengrin" by Wagner. Nine minutes of repose, exultation and then resignation ... pretty much describes my life.


----------



## catsass (May 9, 2018)




----------



## KIKO (May 9, 2018)

Not 100% sure it was initially written for film, but it was in a couple; I'd probably want Max Richter's "On the Nature of Daylight"


----------

